

Register.com DNS goes offline - e1ven
http://search.twitter.com/search?q=register.com

======
aristus
Who is keeping count, here? That's three major DNS provider attacks in a week
or so.

    
    
      EasyDNS
    
      UltraDNS
    
      Register.com
    

I was thinking just this morning to diversify and get a second DNS host.

